# The Walking Dead. Settima Stagione. Trailer ufficiale.



## Kaw (23 Luglio 2016)

Debutterà il 23 ottobre su AMC (e in contemporanea su FOX) la settima stagione del popolare e discusso serial basato sui fumetti di Robert Kirkman. La nuova stagione riprenderà esattamente dove ci siamo lasciati col cliffangher della sesta stagione, e scopriremo chi morirà per mano di Negan e della sua mazza Lucille. 

Al Comic-Con di San Diego è stato mostrato il trailer, sapientemente montato in modo da non far vedere alcuna immagine che riguardi le potenziali vittime, ma vengono mostrati alcuni dei nuovi personaggi, uno in particolare ha già scatenato tutti i fans, si tratta della tigre Shiva.

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Kaw (23 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Coripra (23 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Debutterà il 23 ottobre su AMC (e in contemporanea su FOX) la settima stagione del popolare e discusso serial basato sui fumetti di Robert Kirkman. La nuova stagione riprenderà esattamente dove ci siamo lasciati col cliffangher della sesta stagione, e scopriremo chi morirà per mano di Negan e della sua mazza Lucille.
> 
> Al Comic-Con di San Diego è stato mostrato il trailer, sapientemente montato in modo da non far vedere alcuna immagine che riguardi le potenziali vittime, ma vengono mostrati alcuni dei nuovi personaggi, uno in particolare ha già scatenato tutti i fans, si tratta della tigre Shiva.
> 
> Trailer al secondo post.



Miiii.... quanto mi piace 'sta serie...


----------



## Kaw (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ci siamo, domani sapremo 

Sarà in ogni caso una scena destinata a rimanere nella storia


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Azz...

Ancora??!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2016)

Io purtroppo sono spoilerato sulla rivelazione tanto attesa e altro. 

Ma se gli spoiler sono veritieri, credo sarà proprio una bella puntata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Ottobre 2016)

Io l'ho mollato alla quarta stagione, mi chiedo come possa essere arrivata ad una settima


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2016)

Episodio assolutamente devastante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Episodio assolutamente devastante.



mamma mia mi ha sconvolto.


----------



## Coripra (24 Ottobre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io l'ho mollato alla quarta stagione, mi chiedo come possa essere arrivata ad una settima



Figurati che conosco gente che questo ragionamento l'ha fatto con le Coppe Campioni del Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Episodio assolutamente devastante.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mamma mia mi ha sconvolto.



Madò che roba! 

E il mio spoiler era giusto solo per metà, quindi è stata comunque una sorpresa.


----------



## Butcher (24 Ottobre 2016)

Devastante.


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E il mio spoiler era giusto solo per metà, quindi è stata comunque una sorpresa.



Qual'era il tuo spoiler? Perchè io ieri sera su twitter avevo letto di 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Maggie.
Su Abraham ci avrei scomesso, è sempre stato il mio toto-morto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Qual'era il tuo spoiler? Perchè io ieri sera su twitter avevo letto di
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sapevo di Abraham, lo avevo letto accidentalmente questa estate in una pagina facebook che riportava notizie dal set.

Glenn sapevo che era la morte nel fumetto originale, ma non sapevo che nel telefilm ci sarebbe stata una seconda vittima.. quindi ci sono rimasto di sasso!


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Diciamo che gli autori sono riusciti a sorprendere lo spettatore pur rimanendo fedeli al fumetto.
Era un momento iconico di tutta l'opera, e cambiarlo forse non sarebbe stato giusto. Aver ucciso prima Abraham, dando allo spettatore quel falso senso di sicurezza, è servito poi per metterlo definitivamente a tappeto, anche se quasi tutti (anche chi non legge i fumetti) sapevano del destino "cartaceo" di Glenn.



Una cosa curiosa: sto leggendo in giro che alcuni (in America) si sono lamentati dell'eccessiva violenza, che è stata una cosa gratuita e terribile da vedere. Gente che smette di vedere la serie perchè i produttori sono andati troppo oltre.
Mi chiedo, ma questi cosa si aspettavano che succedesse?
A parte il fatto che si sapeva cosa avremmo visto, ma questa è sempre stata una serie molto violenta, anzi a dire la verità moltissime cose sono state edulcorate o addirittura tagliate (tutto il ciclo del Governatore per esempio, che in confronto al fumetto è stata una comedy). Volevo vedere che dicevano se tagliavano la scena in questione che cosa avrebbero detto!!!
A volte rimango attonito...


----------



## patriots88 (24 Ottobre 2016)

puntata devastante. 

50 minuti di ansia pura per chi come me si è tenuto lla larga dagli spoiler.

negan sublime


----------



## patriots88 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verissimo.
infatti all'inizio dinnanzi alla prima mattanza ho bestemmiato credendo che le fanbase (per quanto sterminate) l'avessero avuta vinta anche questa volta contro la razionalità del fumetto.

e infatti la doppietta è stata un completo shock inaspettato.

comunque anche la parte sul figlio è stato parecchio angosciante.

puntata spettacolare.



Kaw ha scritto:


> Una cosa curiosa: sto leggendo in giro che alcuni (in America) si sono lamentati dell'eccessiva violenza, che è stata una cosa gratuita e terribile da vedere. Gente che smette di vedere la serie perchè i produttori sono andati troppo oltre.
> Mi chiedo, ma questi cosa si aspettavano che succedesse?
> A parte il fatto che si sapeva cosa avremmo visto, ma questa è sempre stata una serie molto violenta, anzi a dire la verità moltissime cose sono state edulcorate o addirittura tagliate (tutto il ciclo del Governatore per esempio, che in confronto al fumetto è stata una comedy). Volevo vedere che dicevano se tagliavano la scena in questione che cosa avrebbero detto!!!
> A volte rimango attonito..



prevedibile.
si erano già incacchiati l'anno scorso quando han fatto vedere il figlio di rick senza un occhio (quando il figlio della tizia con cui si faceva rick gli ha sparato)

figuriamoci quest'anno quando c'è questo che mucialla teste con tanto di cervella in primo piano lol

comunque posta il link che mi faccio due risate a leggere sti' dementi


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Ottobre 2016)

che puntata......


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> puntata devastante.
> 
> 50 minuti di ansia pura per chi come me si è tenuto lla larga dagli spoiler.
> 
> negan sublime



Già, fantastica e devastante insieme


Che serie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ho letto anch'io, roba da pazzi. Da non credere, in America si stanno rincitrullendo davvero tanto.
Spoiler vecchie stagioni di Walking Dead


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nella prima stagione Dale veniva sbudellato vivo, nella quarta Hershel veniva mezzo decapitato e continuava a strisciare vivo con la testa quasi staccata dal corpo, nella prima puntata della quinta stagione i cannibali sgozzavano gente nei mattatoi tipo Isis


E in Game of Thrones c'è stato ben di peggio, ma tutti hanno apprezzato quando (spoiler quarta stagione di GOT)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La testa di Oberyn veniva smaciullata come quella di Glenn


----------



## Gekyn (25 Ottobre 2016)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan.   
Negan e la sua Lucille, grande puntata, peccato che come al solito sino alla midseason ci saranno solo puntate smorte....


----------



## cris (25 Ottobre 2016)

Negan è squilibratissimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Esagerato sto Negan, fossi stato in lui mi sarei fatto bastare una pistolettata in testa e via xD


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2016)

No ma raga , i primi venti minuti della prima puntata ??? 

Bellissimo :O


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Sognavo che morisse Rick, ma per ovvi motivi era impossibile. Però è andata bene lo stesso! Finalmente un cattivo vero e carismatico che ha aperto il deretano alla combricoletta di Ricchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sognavo che morisse Rick, ma per ovvi motivi era impossibile. Però è andata bene lo stesso! Finalmente un cattivo vero e carismatico che ha aperto il deretano alla combricoletta di Ricchio.



Ahahahah  guardi la serie TV ma odi il protagonista ahah


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2016)

Da lettore del fumetto devo dire che il colpo di scena lo hanno gestito bene. Questo però non salva alcune cose completamente senza senso fatte nelle stagioni passate...


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2016)

Sono allibito dalla puntata. Ha raggiunto picchi splatter mai visti.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Bello il villain, finalmente uno degno di nota. 
Però c'è una cosa che mi ha fatto incavolare:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quando Rick torna nel furgone dopo aver recuperato l'ascia, Negan rimane tipo 5/6 secondi girato, il vero Rick lo avrebbe fatto fuori in quei secondi. Dovevano farlo voltare prima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Bello il villain, finalmente uno degno di nota.
> Però c'è una cosa che mi ha fatto incavolare:
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Una volta ci ha provato, ma anche dopo Rick avrebbe avuto altre possibilità... il problema è che Negan ha un esercito e il suo braccio destro avrebbe dato l'ordine di ammazzare tutti. Più che non ci sia riuscito, penso che Rick non abbia voluto.


----------



## Butcher (26 Ottobre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Bello il villain, finalmente uno degno di nota.
> Però c'è una cosa che mi ha fatto incavolare:
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Poi sarebbero morti tutti per mano del suo esercito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2016)

Andate a vedervi le reaction video alla puntata


----------



## Kaw (27 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andate a vedervi le reaction video alla puntata


Viste tutte 

Qui una compilation delle migliori:


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Ottobre 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spiace per la perdita di Glen, anche perché arrivata all'improvviso quando Negan sembrava aver finito con Abraham... comunque sbaglio o anche nel fumetto Glen muore in questa occasione?


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Spiace per la perdita di Glen, anche perché arrivata all'improvviso quando Negan sembrava aver finito con Abraham... comunque sbaglio o anche nel fumetto Glen muore in questa occasione?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si. La differenza è che Abraham muore prima e non per mano di Negan.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno legge il fumetto? com'è?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Boh, io vado contro,
prima era un survival, ora sta divenendo una serie per sadomaso...cinici e malati

in più hanno eliminato i due personaggi più simpatici e umani della serie, ora praticamente 
restano solo figurine da fumetti...

In una situazione apocalittica del genere non prevarrebbe questa violenza senza senso...
lo dice la storia umana

Insomma può piacere o meno ma ha perso ogni messaggio e pertanto ogni interesse...
del resto siamo ormai avanti con le stagioni, capisco che divenga difficile anche per gli sceneggiatori,
nei fumetti è diverso, le situazioni divengono ripetitive perchè i lettori cambiano più spesso con le nuove generazioni.

In generale il nuovo villane non ha alcun senso,
Nelle prime stagioni la contrapposizione Shane / Rick aveva un gran senso e come si è capito in seguito la ragione era per lo più dalla parte di Shane, in seguito Rick è divenuto anche peggio... 
il governatore anche aveva un senso, era pazzo e spietato ma manteneva una certa sicurezza nella cittadina, era realistico

Ma questo? in un mondo in cui per forza di cose ormai sono sopravissuti solo i più forti, organizzati e spietati è impossibile che una banda per quanto ben organizzata possa prevalere cosi,
eliminerebbe o decimerebbe dei gruppi ma ala fine sarebbe neutralizzata e comunque non esisterebbe proprio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Novembre 2016)

Gekyn io leggo il fumetto(convinto da un amico.. che ringrazio ancora!). Bello il fumetto, davvero bello... molto più crudo e con colpi di scena. La serie tvsi ispira al fumetto..ma il copiaticcio non riesce a rendere onore al fumetto.. anche se questa serie si avvicina al fumetto in molte più cose rispetto alle serie precedenti.. infatti non è maleNonostante sia impossibile rendere in tv la follia di negan.. e poi in tv ogni serie a 5/6 puntate leeeeentissime


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Dicembre 2016)

Bello il nuovo personaggio del re e la tigre.


----------



## de sica (1 Maggio 2017)

Finito di vedere da poco. Nel complesso è una serie che può piacere o non piacere. A me appassiona, quindi vado totalmente oltre quella soglia. Quindi aspetto l'ottava stagione con impazienza


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Finito di vedere da poco. Nel complesso è una serie che può piacere o non piacere. A me appassiona, quindi vado totalmente oltre quella soglia. Quindi aspetto l'ottava stagione con impazienza



Ho visto solo le prime, certo che il "governatore 2.0" è veramente cattivo ma cattivo cattivo oh ed anche malato con quella cetta poi che va in giro


----------



## de sica (2 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo le prime, certo che il "governatore 2.0" è veramente cattivo ma cattivo cattivo oh ed anche malato con quella cetta poi che va in giro



Ahahah sisi, però non ridurrei al paragone il grande "Negan" con quel poveraccio del governatore. Negan è un cattivo di ben altra pasta, ben altra caratura. Ci divertiremo nell'ottava stagione, sperando ci siano meno puntate lente, che comunque sono indispensabili per sviluppare nuovi personaggi e nuovi ambienti.

Ps: io comunque mi ero innamorato di Beth! Non ho tollerato la sua morte quando si stava delineando un bel personaggio e, sopratutto, una bella storia con Daryl


----------

